# Burr's Wonderful Workouts



## Burr (Dec 12, 2010)

Might get it in the right place to start.

Burr???s New 3 day wkout  Monday
Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
Crunches 3x75=225 & Leg Raises 4x20=80 (this kills me)
Squats 					 3x10 @65# slow and deep
Super Set
	Dead Lift Upright				3x10 @ 135#
 	Dead Lift Chest				3x10 @ 135#
Front Seated Pull Downs	???short bar???		3x14 @110#
Seated Cable Rows	 (slow & deep)		3x14 @110#
DB Bent Over Rows (slow & deep)		3x14 @ 35#
Super Set:
	Standing Leg Curls				3x14 @ 35#
	Seated Leg Ext.				3x14 @35#
Tri Set
Standing Calf Raises L-C-R		3x21 @ me#
I???m getting old, 69 soon. I am going to take some weight off till it feels good.
I did all my routine just with less weight. I feel good but I can feel the DOMS coming on in my legs.

 Burr
Big, Lean, Mean and Clean.
I Push Iron and Turn Cranks
  I'll be lifting until they pry the 
bar from my cold dead hands
  Adventure before Dementia

I???m a member of The Tea Party, I VOTE


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi!  Welcome to journal land!  I'm thinking of starting a log here too.


----------



## Burr (Dec 14, 2010)

Well Thanks.

Hope you start a journal also we can both be "Newbees"


----------



## panthereo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Hello Burr*



Burr said:


> Might get it in the right place to start.
> 
> Burr???s New 3 day wkout  Monday
> Yoga 15 minutes, 3 Balance, 8 Stretches (4 full back twist).
> ...



I am 79 years of age, Soooo, I have 10 years on a 69 year old. At this point I can use some advise on what to consume daily. I try not to consume more than 1500 cal a day, but I am moving up to 2000. Can you give some advise to and " Older person " as to what to eat and machine exercises, Two lower lumber surgery's and 5 stints in the heart,,,,,,, Send advise to a 79 year old weakling.

panthereo.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 20, 2011)

^^^^ Panthereo, start your own thread with what you said above. Your questions are very valid and you will be helped appropriatly with your own titled thread in the appropriate section. This is considered 'thread-jacking' (taking away from the subject of the thread) - especially in the journal section.


----------

